# Looking for Arcanine RP



## DuneWusky (Jul 27, 2016)

Been in the RP business for a while now and have a major thing for Arcanines.
However, I've never been able to find someone that wanted to play as one :'(

Looking to find a literate partner, willing to play a dominant, male Arcanine (feral and/or anthro) with my male wusky character (Dune). Preferably long term RP that would lead into master/pet RP. I'm interested in all kinds of stuff so feel free to ask =3

Offer isn't limited to arcanines but it's much preferred.

I prefer to RP over skype so send me a note if you're interested =3

f-list for a list of my current likes/dislikes - F-list - Warning


----------



## Midnightstallion91 (Jul 29, 2016)

Hey Dune! Shot you a note on FA with a sample of my writing style. If you're still looking for a dominant Arcanine, let me know


----------

